# Petcurean Now Fresh dog food?



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

Hey guys, today at the store where I buy dog food I was given a sample of Petcurean dog food, the NOW FRESH All Breed Adult version.

Here is the website:
http://www.petcurean.com/for-dogs/now-fresh/

I had never heard anything about this food - anyone know anything about it?


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

We've used it before and the dogs did well. It was recommended to me by a berner breeder that I respect alot. She had used it for a long time and has very healthy, long lived dogs. Couldn't find it locally though.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

I'm feeding it to my girl right now. I had never heard of it til about 8 weeks ago. I needed to switch my dog to a lower protein food - and had decided, after much research, on Fromm. When I got to the store, and started talking to the girl there, she asked if I knew of Petcurean. It's Canadian, which I liked - and the ingredients list is pretty amazing. When I compared the two, I finally went with Now Fresh because the protein was lower than Fromm. It is really expensive, but it seemed like the right food. My dog transitioned to it fine - her poos are a bit bigger, but otherwise, she is doing as well on it as she was on Acana. I like the smaller pieces of kibble for her. Chewing big crunchy things is getting a little tougher to do with her 12 year old teeth.


----------



## puppydogs (Dec 6, 2010)

any other reviews for this one? I noticed they had an adult grain free and a large breed grain free. Do goldens really need large breed formulas (I heard that's just a marketing ploy)? Anyways, curious how others like this food.

http://www.petcurean.com/for-dogs/now-fresh/grain-free-adult

http://www.petcurean.com/for-dogs/now-fresh/grain-free-large-breed-adult


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

It used to a be a pretty popular food out here when it first came out. It's still readily available at all pet supply stores. 

I had my cat on the cans for some time but they didn't have a grain-free back then so I stopped. I remember thinking it a bit overpriced for what you get - at least here it is.

Depending on how much it is now I'd give it a try for the dog for sure if I was switching.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

It looks like an awesome food. I've heard good things about it from the healthy pet store owner. I'd be inclined to try it if I made a food switch. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## WasChampionFan (Mar 31, 2012)

vcm5 said:


> Hey guys, today at the store where I buy dog food I was given a sample of Petcurean dog food, the NOW FRESH All Breed Adult version.
> 
> Here is the website:
> http://www.petcurean.com/for-dogs/now-fresh/
> ...


No dry dog food is worth $3lb let alone one that is a 26/16 food.

Save your money. This food is a typical marketing department food. Puts lots of ingredients in it to make it look substantial.


----------



## Garfield (Apr 7, 2009)

If I were to feed a Petcurean food, I'd look at their GO line first as the NOW is very potato/carb heavy, especially at the reported costs.


----------



## Keragold (May 9, 2008)

For those that want a grain free, moderate protein and moderate fat product that does not include meat meals or animal fats, NOW FRESH is a good choice. True it is not made like alot of other foods are made, but that's what makes it ideal for alot of dogs, including mine. I prefer the less processed route. The ratios of meat protein to carbs is similar to feeding raw when you take into account the water contained in raw meat.


----------



## puppydogs (Dec 6, 2010)

How are the foods processed? I thought I read something about extrusion...


----------



## WasChampionFan (Mar 31, 2012)

puppydogs said:


> How are the foods processed? I thought I read something about extrusion...


They are extruded just like everything Elmira makes. Petcurean is very good at marketing and the food is ok but its not worth three times the price of other decent foods.

Petcurean's food is made by Elmira Pet Products the same way as a dozen other foods made there.

You can buy virtually the same food called Nutram for a lot less money.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

WasChampionFan said:


> They are extruded just like everything Elmira makes. *Petcurean is very good at marketing* and the food is ok but its not worth three times the price of other decent foods.
> 
> Petcurean's food is made by Elmira Pet Products the same way as a dozen other foods made there.
> 
> You can buy virtually the same food called Nutram for a lot less money.


That seems to be your standard line for any food that you don't like. It's white noise. I've actually never seen any marketing by most of the dog foods you slam here. I've certainly never seen any ads for Petcurean. I had never even heard of it until I went to my pet food store. 

And any food is worth the money if your dog does well on it.

By the way, not every dog needs super high protein. The reason I switched the Now Fresh is because the protein is low. My dog's urea levels were too high - lowering her protein was the recommendation.


----------



## WasChampionFan (Mar 31, 2012)

Sweet Girl said:


> That seems to be your standard line for any food that you don't like. It's white noise. I've actually never seen any marketing by most of the dog foods you slam here. I've certainly never seen any ads for Petcurean. I had never even heard of it until I went to my pet food store.
> 
> And any food is worth the money if your dog does well on it.
> 
> By the way, not every dog needs super high protein. The reason I switched the Now Fresh is because the protein is low. My dog's urea levels were too high - lowering her protein was the recommendation.


I realize that not every dog needs super high protein but there are foods just as good for 1/3rd the cost.

If you don't think this is silly marketing just go to the companies website. Pure nonsense.


----------



## Millie'sMom (Sep 7, 2012)

Sweet Girl said:


> I'm feeding it to my girl right now. I had never heard of it til about 8 weeks ago. I needed to switch my dog to a lower protein food - and had decided, after much research, on Fromm. When I got to the store, and started talking to the girl there, she asked if I knew of Petcurean. It's Canadian, which I liked - and the ingredients list is pretty amazing. When I compared the two, I finally went with Now Fresh because the protein was lower than Fromm. It is really expensive, but it seemed like the right food. My dog transitioned to it fine - her poos are a bit bigger, but otherwise, she is doing as well on it as she was on Acana. I like the smaller pieces of kibble for her. Chewing big crunchy things is getting a little tougher to do with her 12 year old teeth.


Which version are you feeding?


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Millie'sMom said:


> Which version are you feeding?


I feed her the Now Fresh Senior formula. It's grain-free, which I'm not wild about. But the protein is very low (my girl needs that), it's a good ingredient list, and the fibre is high, which is good for a senior dog.


----------



## Millie'sMom (Sep 7, 2012)

Sweet Girl said:


> I feed her the Now Fresh Senior formula. It's grain-free, which I'm not wild about. But the protein is very low (my girl needs that), it's a good ingredient list, and the fibre is high, which is good for a senior dog.


Do you mind if I ask how much you pay for it?


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Millie'sMom said:


> Do you mind if I ask how much you pay for it?


$87 for a large bag, taxes in.


----------

